# hello all! Need Help With My LiPo Battery!!!



## blogling33 (Jul 27, 2012)

The following pic is what I'm inquiring about. These two BB sized spots appeared overnight. They are room temperature yet soft to the touch like putty. I'm worried that my cell(s) are leaking. It holds a charge still and runs beautifully. Also, it never gets hot or swells. Any info at all would be awesome! I have taken it to two hobby shops and neither of them could offer any insight. In fact they both claimed to have never seen anything like this before. Please help! thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

I can tell you that the cells are not leaking.
If the chemicals where in contact to the air it would ignite into a ball of fire.

I'm thinking heat from the cells has reacted to the case glue???:freak:
Just a guess.


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like a venom they have great customer service give em a call


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 22, 2012)

*Really?*



RPM said:


> I can tell you that the cells are not leaking.
> If the chemicals where in contact to the air it would ignite into a ball of fire.
> 
> I'm thinking heat from the cells has reacted to the case glue???:freak:
> Just a guess.


Really? 
Burst into flames upon contact to air?
Well then, our planet is doomed.

So if I cut one open – It will go up in flames?

Really?

Ridiculous.

Help stamp out Fear Mongering.
(and LiPo fires)


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Really. fast forward to 1:49 ...... this was done on purpose of course but you can see what happens when the cells get damaged.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 22, 2012)

*Different than a leak*

Yes that is done on purpose in the video - and the condition is a dead short. Many batteries will combust if fully charged and dead shorted. What's new?

What I am differing with is this ridiculous statement....

_"If the chemicals where in contact to the air it would ignite into a ball of fire"_

Insinuating that the chemicals within would ignite on their own if "let out" of the battery pack.

Not a short, not an overload, not an overcharge, just a leak.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

has nothing to do with a dead short, although thats not smart ........ try this one......... if you charge a lipo pack and its fine and you puncture the cell this happens.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

and another, no short ...... just puncturing the cell. This is why all car Lipos have a hard case


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 22, 2012)

*Same thing - shorts*

Both demo videos are deliberate internal shorts, puncture of the pack, causing the cells to short, same effect as driving a screwdriver into most any other cell, though in the case of LiPos a little more violent.

How about finding a video where the internal chemicals are simply CAREFULLY released from the cell, and seeing if they combust, as RPM's statement implies?

My point is that they will not combust just by contact with air, as he says.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> Both demo videos are deliberate internal shorts, puncture of the pack, causing the cells to short, same effect as driving a screwdriver into most any other cell, though in the case of LiPos a little more violent.
> 
> How about finding a video where the internal chemicals are simply CAREFULLY released from the cell, and seeing if they combust, as RPM's statement implies?
> 
> My point is that they will not combust just by contact with air, as he says.


You will never find a video where the chemicals are CAREFULLY released from the cell because no one would deliberately stand close enough to slowly and carefully upen a LiPo.

But since don't believe it is dangerous, why don't YOU try it and report back?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

*Chemical Explanation*

LiPo batteries contain lithium. If lithium is exposed to air with even a slight amount of humidity, it can ignite, releasing hydrogen and other chemicals. Hydrogen is extremely explosive, and is ignited by the burning lithium, resulting in a violent flare-up.


Copied from here


Don't want to perpetuate a "myth" so, what do we think of that?


----------



## linakeen (Dec 10, 2012)

OvalmanPA said:


> *Chemical Explanation*
> 
> LiPo batteries contain lithium. If lithium is exposed to air with even a slight amount of humidity, it can ignite, releasing hydrogen and other chemicals. Hydrogen is extremely explosive, and is ignited by the burning lithium, resulting in a violent flare-up.
> 
> ...


If you want the RC Car Battery http://www.a123rc.com/category-203-b0-RC+Car+Battery.html click on performance racing packs at the top then starter Kit special to the right and it will take you to everything.


----------

